

Deutsche Computerspiele? - diN0bot

I seldomly play games, but I really loved playing Braid, Word of Goo, and Machinerium.<p>I also really love learning German. I've been gradually stepping up my consumption of German media, from Sesamstraße and Kleiner Roter Traktor to Raumpatrouille.<p>Does anyone have any German language games to recommend? Maybe an RPG or something where text plays a role?<p>Other language-learning recommendations would be welcome, too.<p>Thanks!
======
Doughnutter
I think the Gothic games are available in German, as they are made by a German
developer. They are good RPG's (1 to 3 that is) and they are quite text heavy.
I'm not sure, but I think all the spoken text is also subbed, which I imagine
would help you allot.

Viel spaß

